# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Помогите выбрать браузер с точки зрения безопасности

## michael256

Последнее время (мне) все чаще встречается упоминание, что MS Internet Explorer не лучший выбор для обеспечения безопасности компа. Назрел заменить свой IE6 на что-то более надежное.  Некоторое изучение Инета привело к выводу, что браузеры в основном сравниваются по доли их использования, что не решает мою задачу. Помогите, плиз.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Используйте FF+Noscript

----------


## michael256

> Используйте FF+Noscript


Спасибо. FF - это FireFox ? А что такое Noscript ?

----------


## Matias

> А что такое Noscript ?


Дополнение (аддон) для Firefox. Скачать. Подробную информацию о NoScript вы можете получить на официальном сайте.

----------


## michael256

> Дополнение (аддон) для Firefox. Скачать. Подробную информацию о NoScript вы можете получить на официальном сайте.


Спасибо, пойду изучать

----------


## WinbowsXP

Если ты повседневно работаешь в системе под учетной записью администратора - тебя уже ничего не спасет. Не оттуда ты начал свой путь.

----------


## PavelA

> Если ты повседневно работаешь в системе под учетной записью администратора - тебя уже ничего не спасет.


Офф: По-другому и не работаю, но не заражаюсь. Ни дома, ни на работе.

----------


## Юльча

а может безопаснее *Google Chrome*? =)

Google Chrome устанавливает стандарты безопасности браузеров

----------


## uuu99950

Я советую Mozilla Firefox -  в качестве браузера.  К нему понадобится программа или плагин, чтобы вырезать рекламные баннеры.

 Но в плане безопасности - ни один браузер не обеспечит ее, если Вы не навесите на браузер дополнительный софт.

  Советую поставить файерволл процессов SSM-2  (закрывшейся из-за кризиса российской фирмы System Safety Monitor).  Их последняя, официально бесплатная версия - была 2.0.8.585

  Грубо говоря, плохой браузер с хорошим диспетчером процессов - будет на порядок надежнее чем лучший в мире браузер, но без хорошего диспетчера процессов.

  Еще нужно свой, отдельный файерволл применять.  Хороший файерволл встроен в антивирус Avira Premium Security Suite.  Пока еще, Avira раздает на своем сайте бесплатные ключи, на срок 3 месяца.  Потом можно продлевать.

  Еще нужно в момент, когда браузер хорошо работает - скопировать его папки в страховочную.

  Дело в том, что у браузеров есть файлы, с которых начинается работа браузера.
Так, у Мозиллы ФайреФокс это файл "prefs.js"

  И когда вредоносные java-скрипты, прилетевшие из интернета, заменяет этот файл на свой (на порнобаннер) - то ни один антивирус не ругается при этом. Потому что выполнение java-скриптов браузером - считается разрешенным действием.

  И тогда проще выйти из браузера, и скопировать подобные настроечные файлы "на голову" измененным.

  Так что, надежный браузер - это

Mozilla Firefox + System Safety Monitor 2.585 + Avira Premium Security Suite + Net Limiter 10 + баннерорезка Ad Munther последняя версия.

И умение правильно все это настроить.

В совокупности с тактикой "устанавливать операционную систему всегда на свой отдельный небольшой логический диск С" - скажем размеченный под размер 5 Гигабайт...

  И с еженедельным сохранением образа диска С, при помощи Acronis True Image - это даст достаточно надежную защиту от вирусов.

... Да, еще параллельно Avire поставьте второй антивирус:  DrWeb 5 - они отлично уживаются.

----------


## Юльча

> ... Да, еще параллельно Avire поставьте второй антивирус:  DrWeb 5 - они отлично уживаются.


то что они отлично уживаются, не говорит о том что их нужно ставить в паре.
тут у кого-то на форуме и три антивируса уживались ))) а смысл?

имхо, вполне достаточно соблюдения элементарных правил безопасности, один установленный и нормально настроенный антивирус +файервол 
и периодическая проверка системы альтернативным антивирусом-сканером

----------


## michael256

> ...
> Так что, надежный браузер - это
> 
> Mozilla Firefox + System Safety Monitor 2.585 + Avira Premium Security Suite + Net Limiter 10 + баннерорезка Ad Munther последняя версия.
> 
> И умение правильно все это настроить.
> 
> ... 
> И с еженедельным сохранением образа диска С, при помощи Acronis True Image - это даст достаточно надежную защиту от вирусов.
> ...


Это слишком круто для обычного пользователя даже с верхним техническим. У меня бесплатная Авира + Аутпост файрволл. + примерно раз в неделю или после детектирования использую новый CureIt с активными Авирой и Аутпостом. Если что-то нахожу, то даю ему дополнительно СерчЭндДестрой. 

Сейчас по совету поставлю Мозиллу с НоуСкрипт вместо Эксплорера. Надеюсь, что безопасность компа возрастет.

----------


## SDA

> Это слишком круто для обычного пользователя даже с верхним техническим.


Это не просто круто, а просто тупо  :Wink:  Два антивируса в системе, а вернее драйверы, рано или поздно создадут конфликт. Кроме того, наличие двух антивирусов не повышает безопасность системы.

----------


## uuu99950

"вполне достаточно соблюдения элементарных правил безопасности"

- элементарные правила безопасности начинаются с установки элементарного диспетчера процессов.

Уровня "System Safety Monitor Free Edition", или если удастся раздобыть ключ, то ProcessGuard.

Без установки достаточно приличного диспетчера процессов - дальше говорить про какую-то безопасность бессмысленно.

Диспетчеры процессов действуют совершенно по иному принципу, чем антивирусы и файерволлы.  Они работают по принципу: все что в явном виде не разрешено - то запрещено.

Загружаются рано, висят резидентно, проверяют MD5-суммы всех процессов, драйверов и библиотек, которые пытаются загрузиться позже, чем загрузился диспетчер процессов.

Хорошие диспетчеры процессов - как правило все платные 

Мне ProcessGuard нравился... Но кончился триальный срок, и никак не смог его обмануть 

*************************

"Это не просто круто, а просто тупо"

- Это Ваше частное мнение.  А я больше верю своим глазам, когда проверяю на хитрых вирусах и кейлоггерах. И в 30 % случаев DrWeb находит то, что пропускает Avira, а в 70 % наоборот.

 Если бы это было "тупо" - то сейчас в мире не развивались бы онлайн сервисы, которые проверяют одновременно 40 антивирусами.

  Поэтому "тупо" - давать такие коментарии как Ваш. Вот что действительно тупо.

----------


## SDA

Следующий будет бан.

----------


## Юльча

> - элементарные правила безопасности начинаются с установки элементарного диспетчера процессов.
> ...
> [поскипано]


не-не.. для меня это не элементарные, а параноидальные правила безопасности 

элементарные - это типа не запускать всякую фигню скачанную из непонятно откуда, своевременное обновление ос и софта (особенно браузеров, флешплееров и т.д.) при наличии  у них критических уязвимостей ..и в таком духе..

даже несидение под рутом для меня менее параноидально чем ваше предложение  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> элементарные - это типа не запускать всякую фигню скачанную из непонятно откуда, получение писем от непонятно кого, своевременное обновление софта (особенно браузеров, флешплееров и т.д.) при наличии  у них критических уязвимостей и в таком духе..


- на вот этом строится моя личная безопасность.

+много за такой совет.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Я советую Mozilla Firefox -  в качестве браузера.  К нему понадобится программа или плагин, чтобы вырезать рекламные баннеры.
> 
>  Но в плане безопасности - ни один браузер не обеспечит ее, если Вы не навесите на браузер дополнительный софт.


Первое и основное - в теме идет разговор о браузере. 
Все остальные прибамбасы - по желанию пользователя. Есть и менее трудоемкие 
в настраиваемости наборы.
Например можно применять урезанный ИЕ, запускаемый с правами пользователя.
Та же Мозилла использует ActiveX разработанные для ИЕ. И что получаем: не обновляем ИЕ, следовательно не затыкаем дыры. И самая навороченная Мозилла не спасет.

----------


## SDA

> Та же Мозилла использует ActiveX разработанные для ИЕ. И что получаем: не обновляем ИЕ, следовательно не затыкаем дыры. И самая навороченная Мозилла не спасет.


Вообще то - ....Вы избавлены от различных шпионских программ, а также от элементов ActiveX....http://www.mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/
Лишние плагины в Лисе, это лишние дыры. Достаточно одного, регулярно  обновляемого плагина Noscript, который просто блокирует выполнение скриптов на веб-страницах, в том числе и вредоносных. А как известно, скриптовый сценарии, один из основных способов заражений системы.

----------


## Юльча

> А я больше верю своим глазам, когда проверяю на хитрых вирусах и кейлоггерах. И в 30 % случаев DrWeb находит то, что пропускает Avira, а в 70 % наоборот.


загляните в тему исследование антивирусов и возможно вы будете неприятно удивлены сколько вирусов пропускают и авира и дрвеб причем одновременно.. 
взять к примеру мой последний там пост

ведь это не значит, что нужно установить себе еще штук 5 антивирусов? ...или значит?

----------


## PavelA

> Вообще то - ....Вы избавлены от различных шпионских программ, а также от элементов ActiveX....http://www.mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/


 А если я не могу выполнять свою основную работу без элементов ActiveX (клиент-банки, доступ в некоторые базы)?
Плюс, надо разделить "шпионских программ, а также от элементов ActiveX" от тех, которые подписаны нормальными производителями, например IBM (Lotus и его семейство)

----------


## SDA

> А если я не могу выполнять свою основную работу без элементов ActiveX (клиент-банки, доступ в некоторые базы)?
> Плюс, надо разделить "шпионских программ, а также от элементов ActiveX" от тех, которые подписаны нормальными производителями, например IBM (Lotus и его семейство)


Это уже больше касается админов и корпоративных сетей, а не домашнего пользователя. Клиент-банк и Lotus, как правило на домашних системах не стоит, за очень редкими исключениями.

----------


## PavelA

Lotus Notes - корпоративная почта. В нее доступ из любого места мира через Веб-интерфейс, а там надо Джаву и ActiveX ставить.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## amcenter

> Последнее время (мне) все чаще встречается упоминание, что MS Internet Explorer не лучший выбор для обеспечения безопасности компа. Назрел заменить свой IE6 на что-то более надежное.  Некоторое изучение Инета привело к выводу, что браузеры в основном сравниваются по доли их использования, что не решает мою задачу. Помогите, плиз.


Лучше использовать для выхода в интернет виртуальную машину, все достаточно легко настраивается через VirtualBox, на виртуальную машину ставите ОС, необходимое программное обеспечение, делаете снимок (резервирование состояния системы для возможного отката в случае заражения), устанавливаете антивирус отличный от Вашей физической машины и спокойно ходите куда хотите. Я например вчера специально запустил вирус ( с сайта ххх там регулярно меняют вирус до не узнаваемости антивирусом, вчера его детектил только нод, а сегодня уже 6 антивирусов) на одной из виртуальной машине, сегодня вылезло окошко с просьбой отправить денежку, диспетчер не работает, антивирус тоже, ну запустил снимок ОС и все в порядке! Кстати можно и несколько виртуальных машин с разными антивирусами. Так как виртуальные машины  для выхода в интернет еще не особенно часто используются, то вирусописатели пока не достаточно их изучили по возможным уязвимостям, хотя возможно запустить специальный троян для заражения хост машины в общую папку для обмена, которую кстати можно и не устанавливать.

----------


## Макcим

> Лучше использовать для выхода в интернет виртуальную машину


А лучше и вовсе ни куда не выходить  :Smiley:  Трояну все равно где тырить Ваши пароли - на реальной машине или виртуальной. Или Вы предлагаете ни где не регистрироваться, не заводить почту, аську и т.д. ?

----------


## 456

Мне в последнее время OPERA все больше и больше нравится .

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Мне в последнее время OPERA все больше и больше нравится .


* Лично для себя более достойной альтернативы с точки зрения всего и безопасности в том числе не увидел. :Smiley:  Поэтому*

*Opera-forever!

----------


## Matias

Разве Опера позволяет блокировать скрипты и рекламу так же гибко, как Файерфокс?

----------


## amcenter

> А лучше и вовсе ни куда не выходить  Трояну все равно где тырить Ваши пароли - на реальной машине или виртуальной. Или Вы предлагаете ни где не регистрироваться, не заводить почту, аську и т.д. ?


Зачем же так утрировать-то, при желании конечно своруют! Машину можно вообще хоть раз в день в девственное состояние переводить... Просто, независимо от браузера у Вас будет повышенная безопасность, не 100%, но на порядок лучше, так как используете и другой антивирус(ы)! Еще раз подчеркну нет проблем с баннерами во весь экран если случайно, что-то запустили, просто откатываетесь назад и все! Проверенно на личном опыте, а последняя версия VirtualBox, очень хорошо эмулирует работу ХР.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> Разве Опера позволяет блокировать скрипты и рекламу так же гибко, как Файерфокс?


* Скрипты? Легко! В настройках снимаете галочку ИСПОЛЬЗЫВАТЬ JAVA SCRIPT и всё. Для определённого сайта если, переходите на сайт, правой кнопкой мышки в контекстном меню выбираете НАСТРОЙКИ ДЛЯ САЙТА/СКРИПТЫ и снимаете галочку с пункта ВКЛЮЧИТЬ JAVA SCRIPT.

* Также в Опере можно настроить и принятие куки для отдельных сайтов или в целом, маскировку или представление под браузеры firefox и IE и внешне на whois и 2ip ваш браузер будет определятся как тот под кого маскируетесь. Это хорошо в том плане что если захотят хакнуть то будут пытатся хакать под тот браузер под который вы замаскировались. Это можно проделывать так же и для отдельных сайтов.*
* *Можно совсем выключить Java. Имеется масса плагинов с помощью которых можно блокировать flash и рекламу. Блокировка всплывающих окон есть в самом браузере по умолчанию.
* *Плюс скорость и не ресурсоёмкость браузера - вне конкуренции.

----------


## VV2006

В отличие от  Mozilla Firefox считаю Оперу более безопасным браузером - соотношение обнаруживаемых время от времени уязвимостей далеко не в пользу "Мазилы".

Для Оперы есть возможность включения блокирования нежелательных сайтов (Инструменты-Дополнительно-Блокируемое содержимое...)
Можно скачать готовый файл urlfilter.ini и сохранить его в папке профиля пользователя Оперы.

Кроме того Оперу можно запускать с понижением привилегий, используя Drop My Rights от MS: 

```
DropMR.EXE opera.exe -U
```

Насчёт JavaScript, снимаю галки только в окне "Настроить JavaScript". 
Java полностью отрубаю.
В настроке стилей можно еще отключать фреймы.

----------


## paul-13

> Кроме того Оперу можно запускать с понижением привилегий, используя Drop My Rights от MS


FF тоже можно. Urlfilter.ini ни в какое сравнение не идет с adblock. Да, java скрипт можно отключать таким способом, но не удобно и когда его все же потребуется включить, то активируется он для всего содержимого страницы...



> соотношение обнаруживаемых время от времени уязвимостей далеко не в пользу "Мазилы"


 важно не то, что их больше, а скорость устранения, она у ff выше. Каждому своё, но вот уже 3 поколения опера кормит пустыми обещаниями, что изменилось с 7й версии? Прикрутили какието turbo, unite и т.п., а вот расширения все не осилят, загрузка процессора 100% не с того не с сего, загружено элементов 67 из 68 в прогресс-бар в строке адреса, все это осталось.
Извиняюсь за оффтоп.

----------


## Макcим

> Машину можно вообще хоть раз в день в девственное состояние переводить...


Если дело в этом, то проще взять Acronis, сделать снимок реальной машины и откатываться к нему хоть каждый час. А теперь представим ситуацию: на машине (не важно виртуалка или нет) стоит аська, почта, "одноклассники" и т.п. Поймали пинча, он спер все пароли. Вы "откатились". Пинча в системе нет, аськи, почты и "одноклассников" тоже.

----------


## SDA

> Если дело в этом, то проще взять Acronis, сделать снимок реальной машины и откатываться к нему хоть каждый час. А теперь представим ситуацию: на машине (не важно виртуалка или нет) стоит аська, почта, "одноклассники" и т.п. Поймали пинча, он спер все пароли. Вы "откатились". Пинча в системе нет, аськи, почты и "одноклассников" тоже.


Единственный минус бекапа и других подобных.

----------


## Matias

*DISEPEAR*, описанная вами процедура отключения скриптов в Опере мне прекрасно знакома, поскольку не так давно мне пришлось установить Оперу, которой я пользуюсь для просмотра одного-единственного сайта, некорректно работающего в FF. Проблема в том, что если надо разрешить скрипты для какого-то определенного сайта, то приходится разрешать все скрипты, которые находятся на этом сайте. А вот NoScript в FF позволяет разрешить только те скрипты, которые в самом деле нужны. Кроме того, в опере, насколько я знаю, нельзя легко разрешить скрипты для какого-то сайта только на одну сессию. Придется каждый раз менять настройки того или инрго сайта. А вот Noscript позволяет сделать это с помощью пары кликов мыши. В данный момент в плане удобства FF опережает Оперу (во всяком случае, для меня).

----------


## DISEPEAR

> *DISEPEAR*, описанная вами процедура отключения скриптов в Опере мне прекрасно знакома, поскольку не так давно мне пришлось установить Оперу, которой я пользуюсь для просмотра одного-единственного сайта, некорректно работающего в FF. Проблема в том, что если надо разрешить скрипты для какого-то определенного сайта, то приходится разрешать все скрипты, которые находятся на этом сайте. А вот NoScript в FF позволяет разрешить только те скрипты, которые в самом деле нужны. Кроме того, в опере, насколько я знаю, нельзя легко разрешить скрипты для какого-то сайта только на одну сессию. Придется каждый раз менять настройки того или инрго сайта. А вот Noscript позволяет сделать это с помощью пары кликов мыши. В данный момент в плане удобства FF опережает Оперу (во всяком случае, для меня).


  Кто вам сказал что нельзя менять скрипты на всё время? Вы какой Оперой пользуетесь? Я версией 10.10, и всё там можно. И для каждого сайта по отдельности.

----------


## Matias

У меня тоже 10.10. Я и не спорю, что определенным сатам можно разрешить скрипты, воспользовавшись пунктом меню "Настройки для сайта". Но как сделать так, чтобы скрипты были разрешены определенному сайту только в течение одной сессии, а после закрытия браузера автоматически запрещались? Лазить всякий раз в настройки сайта неудобно. Если используется FF с NoScript, то там есть опция "Временно разрешить такой-то сайт". После закрытия FF эти разрешения автоматически отменяются. Кроме того, если в Опере я разрешаю скрипты на каком-то сайте, то автоматически разрешаются все скрипты на этом сайте, а не только нужные. Пример: на Virusinfo есть скрипты, относящиеся непосредственно к данному сайту, а есть скрипты, относящиеся к google-analytics.com. Первые скрипты у меня разрешены, вторые - запрещены. Вот пост drongo, описывающий, насколько сложно управлять скриптами в Опере.

----------


## DISEPEAR

> У меня тоже 10.10. Я и не спорю, что определенным сатам можно разрешить скрипты, воспользовавшись пунктом меню "Настройки для сайта". Но как сделать так, чтобы скрипты были разрешены определенному сайту только в течение одной сессии, а после закрытия браузера автоматически запрещались? Лазить всякий раз в настройки сайта неудобно. Если используется FF с NoScript, то там есть опция "Временно разрешить такой-то сайт". После закрытия FF эти разрешения автоматически отменяются. Кроме того, если в Опере я разрешаю скрипты на каком-то сайте, то автоматически разрешаются все скрипты на этом сайте, а не только нужные. Пример: на Virusinfo есть скрипты, относящиеся непосредственно к данному сайту, а есть скрипты, относящиеся к google-analytics.com. Первые скрипты у меня разрешены, вторые - запрещены. Вот пост drongo, описывающий, насколько сложно управлять скриптами в Опере.


  Какая физическая нагрузка пару раз кликнуть мышкой. :Cheesy:  Вы в своём ответе больше энергии потратили стукая по клаве. ( шутка). 
  А если по существу, на вкус и цвет как говорят. Есть люди которые рьяно отстаивают IE например, и пусть себе отставивают, это их дело.

----------


## rodocop

Не вижу смысла разводить здесь холивар, чей способ лучше.

Каждый удобен по своему и разным людям.

Если строго по теме, то любой браузер, кроме ИЕ, будет в плюс. (Если нужен ИЕ кровь из носу - юзать самую последнюю версию и обновлять). Я юзаю K-meleon как основной, с АдБлоком, но без НоСкрипта - и доволен как слон. А вообще у меня на машине порядка 20 разных браузеров, включая основанные на движке ИЕ6 - и я все их пользую иногда, и никаких проблем не испытываю.

Мой рецепт (под учеткой админа, заметьте) - профилактика через закрытие авторанов, использование альтернативных программ для всех веб-протоколов (инет, почта, аська и т.д.) и AnVir Task Manager, шикарно помогающий избавляться от, в частности, модных вирей, требующих отправить СМС для разблокировки.

Остальное - руки, голова и опыт. Все. И вам желаю.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Да, строго говоря никаких преимуществ на незащищенной машине Опера перед FF не дает. Есть вполне объективная, хотя и частная статистика :-).

Короче, не в браузере дело!

----------


## Matias

Холивар я и не разводил. Я лишь сказал, что для меня FF удобнее Оперы, но не призывал всех перейти на него. Каждый вправе использоват тот браузер, который он считает удобным, благо выбор большой.

----------


## SDA

Немного офтоп на тему двух антивирусов, проходившей в этой теме:
Вопрос Е.К. на странице фан-клуба ЛК - ..Компьютер: Notebook Q9000/4Gb DDR3/1Gb GT240. Оценка виндовс 6,9.
Установил Internet Security 2010 на Windows 7. Сразу же начались сильные тормоза. Загрузка процессора на 100%. Интернет тормозит жудко. После 3й перезагрузки удалось обновить антивирусные базы. Инет перестал работать. Комп стал тормозить временами. (Виснит даже мышь). Что делать?
P.S. Паралельно работает Trend Micro Internet Security 
 :Smiley:   :Cheesy: 
Можно будет переместить в юмор, плюс советы по двум антивирусам  :lol:

----------


## 456

Похожее приложение .

На странице три скрипта .



Здесь разрешен Ozon.ru




Можно временно разрешить все, либо выборочно .
При перезагрузке настройки сохраняются .

----------


## NRA

Обычно цель кулхацкеров - бить почти наверняка, тоесть, это предустановленный ИЕ. Именно по этой причине сперва перешёл на ФФ, а затем на Оперу. На данный момент пользуюсь последней, т.к. она пока новая и в ней свои новые пока неизвестные приколы)

ИМО вопрос изначально не совсем некорректен: для кого? при каких условиях? для чего? при какой доводке/ настройках и т.д. 

Когда-то знакомый немец показал как пользоваться "песочницей" SandBoxIE, с тех пор даже под админом могу и ИЕ со всеми включёнными надстройками и наворотами зайти в какой-нить загашник без антивиря :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> Когда-то знакомый немец показал как пользоваться "песочницей" SandBoxIE, с тех пор даже под админом могу и ИЕ со всеми включёнными надстройками и наворотами зайти в какой-нить загашник без антивиря


От XSS и увода "печений" он тоже защищает?

----------


## 456

NoScript и пр ., Хипс , ... ,  вам не так уж и сильно поможет , если не будете соблюдать элементарные правила .

Так что . Мое мнение . 
Выбирайте браузер-(ы) , который вам действительно по душе . 

Впрочем об этом уже говорили .

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

А я вот использую сейчас IE8 (кидайте в меня камни!), однако со всеми заплатками, и с умом настроенный. И полностью уверен, что безопасность моего браузера ничуть не меньше, чем у Файерфокса и т.д. Не один браузер не может считаться самым безопасным: нахватать при разгильдяйстве можно на любом браузере.

----------


## VV2006

*ВодкуГлыть*, моя Опера, поражённая в правах, выбивает 99/100 на http://acid3.acidtests.org/. Интересно, and what about  IE8? У меня (без всяких дополнительных настроек) IE8 набрал всего 20/100.  :Smiley:

----------


## Юльча

у меня
IE 8 - 20/100
Opera 10.10 - 92/100
FireFox 3.6 - 94/100
Google Chrome 4.0 - 100/100

вот только какое отношение имеет тест acid3 (тест на поддержку браузерами веб-стандартов) к безопасности браузеров?  :Smiley:

----------


## VV2006

*Юльча*, а насчёт безопасности - дык йожыкам понятно, какие могут быть сомнения: IE8 - самый безопасный браузер, а Opera хуже Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome и Safari.  M$, типа кагбэ, forever!  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Вопрос простой: как в этих тестах учитываются броузеры, которые маскируются?
Например: Опера под ИЕ и т.д.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

*VV2006*, я не люблю холивары, это раз, и то, что мой браузер по безопасности меня устраивает говорит тот факт, что на моей машине за год эксплуатации не поселилось ниодного зловреда - это два. Защита - это вещь комплексная, и каждый к ней подходит по своему, и важен лишь результат. Недостаточно выбрать "самый безопасный браузер", "самый лучший файервол" и т.д., и все это поставить на одну машину, после чего умыть руки и наслаждаться чувством собственной неприступности. Нужно уметь наладить систему безопасности и на уже имеющихся компонентах - без доустановки чего-то еще.
По поводу альтернативных браузеров, раз уж речь зашла о них - предпочитаю Хром.

----------


## VV2006

*ВодкуГлыть*, тоже не сторонник холиваров, просто для сведения выбирающих:
Уязвимости в IE и Windows позволяют получать удаленный доступ к локальным файлам
Раскрытие данных в Google Chrome

----------


## Юльча

имха, в браузерах важно не количество уязвимостей, а скорость их устранения и удобство установки обновлений  :Wink:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

*VV2006*, а у Вас есть уверенность в том, что подобной уязвимости нет в других браузерах? Уязвимости есть везде, лишь поискать...

----------


## Fufik

Хочу по этой теме сказать одно *самый безопасный браузер* - это НЕ популярный браузер.

----------


## VV2006

> Уязвимости есть везде, лишь поискать...


Даже уверен, что и ищут! Правда, с переменным успехом.  :Smiley: 

*Юльча*, тем не менее, честно говоря, не хотелось бы особо доверять браузерам с быстро появляющимися и множественными уязвимостями, как бы оперативно и удобно они не устранялись.

----------


## Юльча

> *Юльча*, тем не менее, честно говоря, не хотелось бы особо доверять браузерам с быстро появляющимися и множественными уязвимостями, как бы оперативно и удобно они не устранялись.


исходя из ваших требований возник вопрос:
а какую же операционную систему вы предпочитаете?

----------


## VV2006

*Юльча*, намёк понял!  :Smiley:  Предпочёл бы ReactOS, но пока той сказке далеко до развязки. Поэтому пока XP (необходимость, а не предпочтение), в дальнейшем W7.
OC - не браузер, возможности выбора другие.

----------


## SDA

По сути дело даже не в безопасном браузере, (хотя как совершенно справедливо писал *ВодкуГлыть* можно серфить и на ИЕ с налаженной системой безопасности), а в ОС под названием Windows  :Smiley:  И никакие исправления безопасности, апдейты, антивирусы и т.д. не спасают (про недалеких юзеров качающих все подряд и серфящих на разных файлопомойках и порнушных сайтов я не говорю). Эпидемия блокираторов тому пример.
Вчера решил провести эксперимент, на маке решил побродить по порнушным сайтам (посетил 10 сайтов, затратил полчаса времени, больше не смог, надоело  :Wink:  ). Набрал в яндексе "sex" и понеслось (использовал Лиса без NoScript). Выбирал специально сайты с "бесплатным" видео. Итог: на 2-х сайтах меня перебросило на страницы фейковых антивирусов (очень весело было наблюдать картинку сканирования "мой компьютор" Винды), а параллельно лжесканированию "посыпались"/закачивались трояны, еще до того, как я нажал на закачку фейкового антивируса. Но у меня была цель другая - найти локеры. И нашел три "розовых" банера и один особенно наглый банер, который который не требовал отправки смс для разблокировки, а требовал установки плагина в браузер для просмотра порнушного видео (кодеки для плеера обновлять/качать не предлагали, банеры выскакивали после клика на "видео"). Самое интересное, что вкладка на Firefox на котором цеплялись банеры (банер с установкой плагина выскочил отдельно) не закрывалась, сам Firefox тоже не закрывался, приходилось его принудительно завершать. 
Макбук это ОС Mac OS X. Тот же самый эксперимент можно провести и с другими никсами, не каких последствии для системы не будет.  :Smiley: 
Кстати, заполучить локера, как показывает практика в разделе "помогите" virusinfo.info, можно и без серфинга на порнушных сайтах и качания кодеков, с установленным антивирусом с самыми последними базами (Касперским или Вебом, без разницы), например на вполне безобидном игровом сайте.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Верно, наблюдал попытку локера подсесть на машину с вистой и свежеобновленным drWeb AV-Desk (установочный файл локера не детектировался, как зловред потом и на онлайн проверке и на сайте Касперского) через Opera, спасло только то, что юзер серфил под ограниченными правами: после перезагрузки окна локера больше не выскакивало, а прочие проблемы решились удалением и пересозданием профиля (резервные копии рулят).

----------


## michael256

Как инициатор темы докладываю: установил Мозиллу + Ноускрипт. Наверно уже месяц работы. Чисто визуально - всякой дряни ловлю СУЩЕСТВЕННО меньше, чем при Эксплорере 6. (Собственно 2 -3 вируса за месяц против 2-6 каждую неделю раньше).

Поэтому благодарю всех посоветовавших такую комбинацию.

Регардс, Майкл

----------


## Matias

Советую установить еще AdBlockPlus и AdBlockPlus:Element Hiding Helper. Эти два расширения будут блокировать большую часть рекламы. Подробнее о них вы можете прочесть на официальном сайте AdBlockPlus.

----------


## michael256

> Советую установить еще AdBlockPlus. Он будет блокировать большую часть рекламы.


У меня и так во многих местах на страницах стоит AD - я так понял, что это и есть рекламные блоки.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

> У меня и так во многих местах на страницах стоит AD - я так понял, что это и есть рекламные блоки.


Правильно. Видимо, ваш фаервол блокирует какую-то часть рекламы. Но AdBlockPlus  в любом случае не помешает.

----------


## michael256

> Правильно. Видимо, ваш фаервол блокирует какую-то часть рекламы. Но AdBlockPlus  в любом случае не помешает.


Да, извини, сначала написал, а потом прочитал про AdBlock и понял, что был неправ  :Sad: . Нужная штука.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Я рядовому пользователю наоборот не советую FF из-за этого: Tools\Options\Security\Saved passwords\Show passwords . Конечно, хранить пароли в кэшэ браузера опасно, но рядовые пользователи поступают именно так. Да еще и не лочат компьютер, когда отходят от рабочего места.

----------


## valho

Пришло сообщение от secunia пару часов назад, в firefox нашли какую то уязвимость 0, очень долго было более менее тихо всё, так что ждём следующее обновление

----------


## Matias

> Пришло сообщение от secunia пару часов назад, в firefox нашли какую то уязвимость 0, очень долго было более менее тихо всё, так что ждём следующее обновление


Уязвимость касается только версий линеек 3.0.x и 3.5.x. Соответствующие обновления уже выпущены.

----------


## valho

> Уязвимость касается только версий линеек 3.0.x и 3.5.x. Соответствующие обновления уже выпущены.


Пока ничего не понятно, только что просканил, алерт не убран и пояснений никаких нет http://secunia.com/advisories/38608/

----------


## Matias

> только что просканил, алерт не убран и пояснений никаких нет http://secunia.com/advisories/38608/


Извиняюсь, не туда посмотрел. Решил, что речь идет об уже закрытой уязвимости.

----------


## Matias

Вопрос - насколько показательны результаты теста безопасности браузера? Мой Фаерфокс прошел все 10 тестов успешно (см. скриншот)

----------


## GoodBear

Пользуюсь в течении 2-х лет MyIE (по сути IE) с ограниченными правами через DropMyRights. Сейчас установил IE8. С вирусами никаких проблем в течении всего периода использования  :Smiley: . Пробовал ради интереса Firefox. Установил, в тот же день через него поймал вирус  :Wink:  и благополучно Firefox удалил.

----------


## Matias

> Пробовал ради интереса Firefox. Установил, в тот же день через него поймал вирус


Мало просто установить ФФ. Для обеспечения безопасности необходимо соблюдать целый комплекс мер.

----------


## VV2006

Opera прошла больше тестов? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

Фаерфокс без проблем прошел все 18 тестов.

----------


## GoodBear

> Мало просто установить ФФ. Для обеспечения безопасности необходимо соблюдать целый комплекс мер.


Полностью согласен. Любой браузер будет безопасен, если его правильно настроить и использовать.
Вопрос лишь в том, что нужно знать, как правильно настроить.

----------


## Matias

Securing Your Web Browser - подробная статья, описывающая безопасную настройку IE, Firefox и Safari.

----------


## PavelA

> Securing Your Web Browser


 Только надо предупреждать, что статья на английском.

----------


## Matias

> надо предупреждать, что статья на английском.


Это понятно из самого названия статьи.

----------


## valho

> Извиняюсь, не туда посмотрел. Решил, что речь идет об уже закрытой уязвимости.


ну вот, не прошло и года http://www.mozilla.org/security/anno...sa2010-08.html

----------


## rodocop

Немного добавлю жара: на 2 компах, обороняемых в соответствии вот с этим:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=74532

было поймано 3 смс-блокера (без больших последствий, ибо сносятся они довольно легко :-)
Все - под Оперой. Посещение тех же сайтов Мозиллами (у меня в первую очередь K-Meleon) ни к чему плохому не приводило (и вообще не было заражений через Мозиллы.

Допускаю, что у меня Опера "не настроена". Ну так я и не знаю простых и очевидных способов априорной настройки Оперы на противобаннерную оборону, кроме ручного (и апостериорного) применения функции "Блокировать содержимое".
Теоретически, конечно, можно держать файл hosts с базой скомпрометированных баннерообменок и зловредных сайтов, но это ж надо еще такую базу найти и поддерживать ее актуальность!

В то время как для того же K-Meleon'a AdBlock идет сразу в комплекте, да и подписки добавлять весьма просто.

В общем, как раз с точки зрения безопасности Опера видится мне едва ли не худшим решением на сегодня. IE хоть настроить можно, а с Оперой неясно, к тому же доморощенные кулхацкеры прекрасно осведомлены о непропорциональной любви отечественных юзверей к Опере, а потому с удовольствием работают под нее.

Если же совсем по теме и конструктивно - предлагаю активно тестить *Comodo Dragon*. Это защищенный браузер от Comodo на базе Chromium'a.
Сейчас пишу из-под него. Вполне доволен.

----------


## VV2006

Немного остужу: 



> IE хоть настроить можно, а с Оперой неясно


 Ясно. 

Настройки - Дополнительно - Содержимое - Добавьте блокируемые сайты (есть готовые пополняемые наборы). Кр.того, настройка JavaScript, фреймов.

Чтобы не впасть в зависимость к примеру от цвета стула, на котором вы словили вирус (Ааа! На чёрных больше!!!), давайте учитывать, что на безопасность веб-сёрфинга влияют: 
- субъективно выбранный ("любимый") браузер с объективно имеющимися уязвимостями;
- неумение использовать существующие возможности (настройки браузера, способа его запуска) для повышения уровня безопасности;
- неправильная оценка риска посещаемых сайтов. Но здесь не будем об этом: браузер - всего лишь средство использования интернета, которому  принадлежит первое место в категории средств доставки вредоносных кодов.

З.Ы. В общем, как раз с точки зрения безопасности Опера видится мне едва ли не лучшим на сегодня браузером.  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

http://planet-chrome.de/ - Google Chrome, доделанный немцами с т.з. безопасности.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

> Фаерфокс без проблем прошел все 18 тестов.


А вам не кажется странным, что *VV2006* прошел те же самые тесты на опере? Посмотрите его скриншот, там большая часть тестов говорит о мозилле, хотя он проходил тесты на опере. Это как? Через оперу пытались запустить мозиллу и уже ее проверить на уязвимости?

----------


## rodocop

*VV2006*,
предлагаю ничью :-) Каждый кулик свое болото хвалит.

Я, кстати, хочу поблагодарить Вас за подсказки в настройке Оперы (хотя реальная польза, по-моему, только от отключения iFrames тут, остальное и так было настроено вжесткую). Просто сколько я ни пытаюсь возлюбить Оперу, ну никак не получается полной и долгой взаимности. Все время чего-то не хватает. Но это уже холивар получается.
И еще хочу подчеркнуть, что не пиарю тут конкретно Мозиллу или IE, т.к. нет у меня "любимого" браузера - стоит на машине штук 20 разных на всех 4 движках, а я все никак не могу выбрать что-то однозначно дефолтное :-) Хотя по большому счету приоритет (сделанный не по принципам безопасности) у K-Meleon'a, и уж с ним я по таким помойкам ходил (без особой настройки секьюрити) - ан ничего. А вот Опера подвела. Надеюсь, только меня - и в последний раз :-)

И уж, упаси Боже, не продвигаю IE (если такое могло показаться по построению фразы). 

Но совершенно точно советую вне зависимости от браузера использовать web-контент-фильтры: ресурсов почти не едят, а нервы (и трафик) экономят :-)

Dragon, кстати, продолжает нравиться: последняя версия еще и расширения Хромовые стала поддерживать, если кому это важно...

----------

